# Ahi Tuna from Sam's Club?



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 14, 2011)

How raw can this stuff be to eat it safely?

I like to sear it only on the grill. But I don't see where it say's it's sushi grade though?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 14, 2011)

First of all, "sushi grade" is nothing but a marketing term.  It has no official meaning like "prime", "Choice" or "Grade AA"

If the tuna is moist, there are no separation in the flesh and it smells like the ocean and not like fish, It's fresh.  There is little difference between cooking fish to rare or eating it raw.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you Andy, And sushi is a cooking term "to cook the rice" if my memory serves me right.

Also I've been trying to find the proper way to hand nori wraps. So I can wrap the ahi tuna in a little hobo pouch. And cook it on the grill it that way!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 14, 2011)

The OutDoor Chef said:


> Thank you Andy, And sushi is a cooking term "to cook the rice" if my memory serves me right.
> 
> Also I've been trying to find the proper way to hand nori wraps. So I can wrap the ahi tuna in a little hobo pouch. And cook it on the grill it that way!




How about just rolling it in a piece of nori like an egg roll.  You could roll tuna strips in the nori with whatever else and seal the seam and the ends with water.  It might actually cook more evenly laid out flat too.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 14, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> How about just rolling it in a piece of nori like an egg roll.  You could roll tuna strips in the nori with whatever else and seal the seam and the ends with water.  It might actually cook more evenly laid out flat too.


I was thinking something along those lines. 

Thanks for the tip Andy.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 14, 2011)

The OutDoor Chef said:


> I was thinking something along those lines.
> 
> Thanks for the tip Andy.




Cool.  I was picturing something different when you said hobo pouch.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 14, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Cool.  I was picturing something different when you said hobo pouch.


I did say the hobo pouch, then you gave me the idea of the sealing it with water. Thanks again.


----------



## 70chevelle (Jun 15, 2011)

I sear mine very quickly, leaving about 1/16" of white around the outside.  My reasoning is that if there is any bad bacteria, it should be on the exposed area, which is cooked with high heat.  The center is normally still room temp when I pull the tuna off the grill and slice it.  I'd love to just cut up a raw tuna steak, but haven't got the courage yet.   I've not bought tuna from my Sam's, it's normally more expensive than my 'good' grocery store.


----------



## u8sushi2 (Jun 17, 2011)

nori burns very quickly. You will not be able to cook tuna wrapped in nori. Banana leafs work better for pouch cooking. Sushi means vinegared rice.


----------

